# Welchen Schallschrauber benutzt du??



## TobiWahnKenobi (21. Dezember 2013)

Vor dem Kontext Gestern-Heute-Morgen poste ich mal meinen Mark VII Schallschrauber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was für einen hast du?


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## keinnick (21. Dezember 2013)

Gar keinen. Ich lebe allerdings auch in der Realität.


----------



## KnackRackBistro (21. Dezember 2013)

Schallschrauber? Was für ein Witz!
Da benutze ich lieber mein Laserschraubenzieher


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2013)

TobiWahnKenobi schrieb:


> Vor dem Kontext Gestern-Heute-Morgen poste ich mal meinen Mark VII Schallschrauber.


 
Die Betonung liegt auf Technologie ghm 
Ich schlage mal das Filmforum als passenderen Bereich vor.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Um am Schall zu schrauben, habe ich diverses Werkzeug von Yamaha, Marantz usw.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (23. Dezember 2013)

KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> Schallschrauber? Was für ein Witz!
> Da benutze ich lieber mein Laserschraubenzieher


 
oh nein - wie hübsch 



(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Ich arbeite ausschließlich das hier  
Lichtschwert


----------



## DeYoshi (26. Juni 2014)

Schallschraubenzieher ??
Das ist altmodisch !
Ich schieße nur noch in Flammen stehende, Axt schwingende, tollwütige Bären aus meinen Augen!!!

Das tuts auch .....


----------

